# Can't Catch A Cheating Spouse?



## foolz1 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Don't forget pay phones.* I just learned that my cheating husband used a payphone to call his *hore for more than two months, so the calls would not show up on his cell phone bill. A GPS tracking system and a voice activated recorder should reveal the content of some of these sneaky and deceiving actions, depending on how they access the pay phones. 

I am only posting this so that others know that just checking phone/cell phone activity may not be enough. There is a list of United States pay phones online at: The Payphone Project: Payphone Numbers and Information


----------



## CMC125 (Oct 21, 2009)

Fool,

If the cheating is already felt in the soul, the evidence serves no purpose.

The heart knows all.


----------



## Private Eye Wife (May 8, 2009)

Land Air Sea, GPS trackers cost $200. and they work within 100 feet of target. Use one to catch my husband and recommend doing so.


----------



## noideato20 (Oct 27, 2009)

private eye wife where do you get the gps things does it attach on there car?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AZMOMOFTWO (Jun 30, 2008)

When I began posting on this forum, I knew in my heart my H was cheating. But I could not prove it. I needed to prove it because if I was wrong, then I broke my vow to honor him. Just because a spouse accuses the other of cheating doesn't make it so. Though I pointed out to him even if they were no having sex, (Which they were an he denied at that time) what I saw was inappropriate for a married man. He became angry (big clue, the anger!) and said it wasn't lie that. 

Then I was headed out of town with my daughter which left him home with a 4 year old who goes to bed early. I worried that he'd sleep with her in my house. Someone here said get a voice activated recorder and put it in your bedroom. I didn't do it. I should have. Or maybe not, I might not like what I would have heard...as it turns out he slept with her that weekend in our bed. I learned this later because I tricked him in to telling me (I stooped to telling him my son woke up during this and he asked me why OW was in my bedroom because he heard her...you should have seen his face and he blurted out that he thought was asleep and he was nailed! My son never did make this comment I made it up...)

What my son did say (which is what gave me the idea) when I got back was that he and Daddy and the OW went to the waterpark. Nice huh, guy takes his little boy and his girlfriend...

Sorry got off on a tangeant its a very very bad morning today. Anyway voice activated recorder, key loggers, GPS. Yes do it if you think your spouse is cheating. What a sad state of affairs. Why couldn't I have married a faithful man?


----------



## noideato20 (Oct 27, 2009)

well at least he admitted the cheating mine is still going with the i dont love you any more speech.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AZMOMOFTWO (Jun 30, 2008)

noideato20 said:


> well at least he admitted the cheating mine is still going with the i dont love you any more speech.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If I had it to do over again, when I got this speech (his was "I still love you but the passion is gone and I'm 60/40 whether I want to be in this marriage"...not sure if 60 was for or against..) but if I heard that today I'd tell him to leave and it would be for good. In fact I think some days I look for that excuse. 

So what are you going to do?


----------



## noideato20 (Oct 27, 2009)

honestly dont know yet still living together but with very little contact. I told him i would try to make it through the holidays for the kids. all i have is the letter and he will explain that away like nobodys business. i guess im just trying to get more concrete proof. heck i dont know what im doing. obsessing is what im doing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frozensprouts (Aug 1, 2009)

question-

I have seen so mnay people on here saying that their spose used the " I don't love you anymore" line when they were actually cheating on them ( as if this somehow justifies them cheating)

Is this really common? when a spouse says that, does it usualy mean they are cheating- if not physically, then emotionaly?


----------



## noideato20 (Oct 27, 2009)

well in my case it meant cheating and he says the cheating had nothing to do with what he was feeling with me. BUT HES STILL MARRIED TO ME. Its hard to work on your marriage when your texting someone who only sees your side and you cant love two people at the same time so I think you should try to work on the relationship that you were committed to and work with the one thats been by your side for seventeen years. ,but thats just how I see it. crazy huh?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KSimpson99 (Jul 13, 2009)

YEARS ago - when my wife was dealing with some major depression issues, I used to post on a board similar to this for people living with depressed loved ones.

The "I'm not in love with you anymore" was a very common theme there as well.

I like what Stephen Covey (7 Habits of Effective People) says - that Love is a VERB. Its how you act, not just how you feel.

I've been married almost 15 years. If my wife would just show some of the right ACTIONS and we could both start being kind to each other again instead of angry and frustrated, I believe this could all turn back around.


----------



## noideato20 (Oct 27, 2009)

Amen to that simpson i told my husband yesterday after the divorce talk that he needed to stop acting angry at me i am still the same person that he was best friends with a month ago.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

No idea. She may haev a disposable cell, too.

A recorder in the car may be in order.


----------



## foolz1 (Sep 5, 2009)

KSimpson99, you can set up an online account with AT&T and click on B*ill History*. That will give you access to twelve months of history. Or request a printed copy of the bills. I think it is about two dollars a month to get it mailed to you.


----------



## frozensprouts (Aug 1, 2009)

wow- this is all very sad. It makes me really angry to think that a spouse ( mine included) would act in a way that would make someone feel that they have to always be suspicious, etc. I don't like who I am when I'm that way, but right now, I can't help it- mind you, he's thousands of KM away, and if he is cheating on me, what can I really do anyway?


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Or call Cheaters.......they will do it for free!


----------



## Lloyd Dobler (Apr 24, 2014)

This is a zombie thread... from 2009.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hmmm.... Same exact crappy answer given on this zombie thread yesterday, by a different user ID. What's up dude get commissions for I Key Monitor?

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/61147-exposing-ones-cheating-spouse-2.html#post12367785

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

frozensprouts said:


> question-
> 
> I have seen so mnay people on here saying that their spose used the " I don't love you anymore" line when they were actually cheating on them ( as if this somehow justifies them cheating)
> 
> Is this really common? when a spouse says that, does it usualy mean they are cheating- if not physically, then emotionaly?


Do you know when my ex ( kids dad) was cheating, do you know that not once did he give me that speech... In fact up to that day he was still telling me he loved me, and having sex with me :wtf:.

The thing is looking back it was so obvious he was cheating, the never here, staying out all day, sometimes ALL night.... Just lack of interest in us really.... When i told my mum he was cheating she said "well are you surprised, did you not know"... I suppose because i loved him i did not want to believe it... But looking back not sure what i loved, It was good in the beginning, but as years went on, he was pretty horrible.

I remember the day i found out, he was in the bath and his back looked like a cat had been at him,,,, He never denied it, just said " it just happened".... Yer like he fell over and landed inside her.... But he never once said he did not love me.


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

Lloyd Dobler said:


> This is a zombie thread... from 2009.


MY GOD I WISH SOMEONE WOULD TELL ME THAT BEFORE I WRITE A ESSAY .

No its my fault, dam me for not reading the whole thread before i comment......


----------

